# The gathering



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Quick update, beavers bend is off the charts awesome. No cell cellphone service. Inventor, Inor, mrs Inor, Longrider, Deebo and the lovely Mrs Deebo have had a wonderful time. Wait for pictures.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Remember OPSEC Deebo when posting pics.
Glad to hear a good time was had!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Remember OPSEC Deebo when posting pics.
> Glad to hear a good time was had!


Thanks Slippy but there was a vote and we decided to post some pictures.

1st, The Gathering was graciously hosted by Sasquatch.









The Welcome Sign









Where we hung out















Now to introduce some of our members........... Drum roll please

I'm only allow a couple of pictures per post so please continue to scroll


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1st here is Mrs Inor









She did bring Inor









Inor did bring his smoker as promised


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Also attending

Longrider









Deebo









Mrs Deebo









And a Selfie from yours truly


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bwahahahaha

inors idea?? cause that's bloody well done...


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor's got some sexy goin' on!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Thanks Slippy but there was a vote and we decided to post some pictures.
> 
> 1st, The Gathering was graciously hosted by Sasquatch.
> 
> ...


Sasquatch? So you spent the whole weekend with Michelle Obama? Traitors... :grin:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm going to next years....persuade you fine folks to head to the farm? NC is nice...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm going to next years....persuade you fine folks to head to the farm? NC is nice...


North Carolina is VERY do-able.
Both my daughters live in the general area around Charlotte.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys should think about something regional. Depending the on timing, others may opt to join in. There are several of you on that side of the country that I would enjoy sitting around a campfire with.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> We outta do one in Texas. I wouldn't mind hosting for a weekend.


We were only less than a couple of hours from you. But this is something to look into. We had a great time. ::clapping::


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

We should all save time and effort and just decide to meet in a FEMA camp.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> We should all save time and effort and just decide to meet in a FEMA camp.


Only if you promise we'll try and take it over Doodle.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

They probably wouldn't allow us to bring our toys!
I really want everyone to hit Montana


----------



## boobytrap (Jun 25, 2014)

That is super! you guys are funny!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking since we are preppers/survivalists maybe we sould do a camp out in the Okefenoke Swamp with the gators and mosquitos as big as B-52's.
Nah, nevermind.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> We outta do one in Texas. I wouldn't mind hosting for a weekend.


I second this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I missed y'all. Maybe next year!

View attachment 5844


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, since we're posting pictures...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Well, since we're posting pictures...


Exactly as we expected!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm going to next years....persuade you fine folks to head to the farm? NC is nice...


Do I need a passport? J/K. XD


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm thinking since we are preppers/survivalists maybe we sould do a camp out in the Okefenoke Swamp with the gators and mosquitos as big as B-52's.
> Nah, nevermind.


I'm there!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got home about an hour ago. We decided to extend our stay by one extra day. It was extremely fortuitous that we did. Yesterday they had some REALLY bad weather rolling through central Iowa - 80-90 MPH winds and heavy rains and way bad flooding. They even had to shut down the interstate we took home. Had we not extended, we would have been right in the middle of it.

To those who missed it, this was one of the most fun and relaxing vacations Mrs Inor and I have taken. Longrider picked an absolutely GORGEOUS spot. The weather was extremely cooperative - only one light rain shower for about 20 minutes the whole time we were there. The company we shared could not have been better. And the food was decent.

There were only two negatives to the whole trip:

1 - Mrs Inor and I learned what chiggers are. (As far as I know, we do not have them in Minnesota.) We went fully prepared to do battle with mosquitoes, which we have in abundance in MN, but where completely unaware (and unprepared) for chiggers. Note, there were hardly any mosquitoes that we saw. But due to the chiggers we caught tromping through the woods, we both look like we were standing next to a can of red paint that exploded!

2 - Sasquatch broke into our shack one night and stole my beer! I had a few loose bottles, plus a full six pack in the shack. I drank a couple of the loose bottles and went to bed. The next morning, the six was gone! I don't remember drinking it, so that damn Squatch must have broken in and stolen it!

I STRONGLY encourage more of you to join us next year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Just got home about an hour ago. We decided to extend our stay by one extra day. It was extremely fortuitous that we did. Yesterday they had some REALLY bad weather rolling through central Iowa - 80-90 MPH winds and heavy rains and way bad flooding. They even had to shut down the interstate we took home. Had we not extended, we would have been right in the middle of it.
> 
> To those who missed it, this was one of the most fun and relaxing vacations Mrs Inor and I have taken. Longrider picked an absolutely GORGEOUS spot. The weather was extremely cooperative - only one light rain shower for about 20 minutes the whole time we were there. The company we shared could not have been better. And the food was decent.
> 
> ...


Good to have you and Mrs Inor back.

Chiggers are RELENTLESS!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good to have you and Mrs Inor back.
> 
> Chiggers are RELENTLESS!


Those ****ers are the spawn of Satan!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Put some glue or nail polish over the bites and they will go away.


Thanks!

A coat of ChiggerX followed by a coat of Vaseline seems to keep the itching to a minimum for about 8 hours. Now that I am home, I think I will try some CA glue (super glue).

What the hell was God thinking? The Ozarks are one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen. Why would He fill them with those little monsters?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey all, Glad to hear that the gathering was great and that a great time was had by all! Sorry I missed it this year but I was the cook this year at the Mrs. (as RPD puts it- She who must be obeyed) family reunion this year. I was able to finish getting my BBQ rig ready to haul to Wichita Falls and put on quite a feed, cooked for about 150 folks so I wasn't able to sneak away and at least drop in on y'all even though we were quite close. But I definitely plan on making a "Gathering" soon! Any way here are a few photos of my excursion this past weekend.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Chiggers are RELENTLESS!


Tell me about it. I've never had them this bad.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Hey all, Glad to hear that the gathering was great and that a great time was had by all! Sorry I missed it this year but I was the cook this year at the Mrs. (as RPD puts it- She who must be obeyed) family reunion this year. I was able to finish getting my BBQ rig ready to haul to Wichita Falls and put on quite a feed, cooked for about 150 folks so I wasn't able to sneak away and at least drop in on y'all even though we were quite close. But I definitely plan on making a "Gathering" soon! Any way here are a few photos of my excursion this past weekend.
> View attachment 5856
> View attachment 5857
> View attachment 5858
> View attachment 5859


This trip was an exercise in humility for me... I thought I had a really bad-ass truck because I have a black F150 4x4 with 18" wheels. Until I got down in OK-TX country and I discovered what a weenie I am. Now you show your BBQ rig... I think I'll just go hang myself from a urinal handle by my tie now...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Hey all, Glad to hear that the gathering was great and that a great time was had by all! Sorry I missed it this year but I was the cook this year at the Mrs. (as RPD puts it- She who must be obeyed) family reunion this year. I was able to finish getting my BBQ rig ready to haul to Wichita Falls and put on quite a feed, cooked for about 150 folks so I wasn't able to sneak away and at least drop in on y'all even though we were quite close. But I definitely plan on making a "Gathering" soon! Any way here are a few photos of my excursion this past weekend.
> View attachment 5856
> View attachment 5857
> View attachment 5858
> View attachment 5859


Reptilicus, Sir!
That is one damn FINE BBQ RIG!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> This trip was an exercise in humility for me... I thought I had a really bad-ass truck because I have a black F150 4x4 with 18" wheels. Until I got down in OK-TX country and I discovered what a weenie I am. Now you show your BBQ rig... I think I'll just go hang myself from a urinal handle by my tie now...


Down in the rural South, real women drive pickups too.
The Wife's ride is a Silverado Crew Cab 2500 Heavy Duty 4X4 diesel. But then, in an earlier life she drove an 18-wheeler, so this is just a sports car for her.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

No, No, Inor, my friend! No need to hang yourself!!! As we say here, "It's a Texas THANG" LOL Texas is a whole nuther country!! Please see attachment!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes... and Huston and Austin are also a separate country. Darn liberal immigrants.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Austin is another planet.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Only really good thing I can think of that came out of Austin right offhand was Stevie Ray Vaughan and he had to go get himself killed! Damn!!!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't let Inor fool you. The ribs he made were Awsome!! I brought some back to share with my son and he wouldn't let me have any. They were good! F'ing Sasquatch drank the beer, the dirty dog. We had a great time anyway. I sure wish you guys could have made it. I'm looking forward to Beach Kowboy's shindig. I hope it's still on. I'm bringing my horses. Oh, speaking of horses; the trail ride we went on was another story. The fire breathing mounts we got scared the life out of all of us. Inor says it best in his quote of the wrangler Think said molasses slow with a distinct twang: "These hosses ain't for ridin'. They's for walkin' in a laan". (line) for Northerners. Brings a grin to my face every time I think of it. I could have sat my horse backwards quite safely.

I can't wait for the next Gathering 2015! Put in for time off now and make your plans!!!


I have to state for the record, that I never got one chigger. Don't know why not. Guess I'm just too tough for 'em. ha ha


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It is still on. We are really looking forward to it. We will be leaving Tomorrow night or Wed morning to head to Florida for about a month, maybe 6 weeks. Just depends on how things go with my father. Maybe we can have a small get together while we are there for people in that neck of the woods. Maybe a bar bq or something. Maybe at Lake Okeechobee or the beach or something.

My dad is at the VA in Tampa so will be spending quite a bit of time there but will be staying in Okeechobee most of the time or crash at his place in Plant City if I don't want to drive.

Will be doing some executive protection work for a guy down there while we are there to make some extra money as well. It is mostly pretty boring but pays well. And I get to carry my gun.. My fiance is working on getting her "C" License (Already has the D and G) and we are thinking about opening up our own place. We will do a travel back and forth thing every few weeks from Montana. That way we get the best of both worlds. Get the beach in Florida and can make some money and then relax and decompress in Montana... That will be the life..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers for father, and safe travels brother.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good to see you back Mrs Longrider.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay...I can't (nor do I) lie...I want to organize an event now. There are a fair amount of NC folks on here...and I would like them to all turn out. But I refuse to bring/plan a boring event. I would like folks from all over to attend (if possible). I actually have it in mind to bring a military SERE guy (a good friend of mine) as well as myself dumping all my knowledge to teach some military survival techniques to all that show. We'll set up a camp have some fun, but bring a learning experience as well. I'll give it a year so all that want to attend can save/make arrangements. I want this to be a serious, but fun time with the connections/networking implied. I take my prepping very serious, and I want what is learned to be equally that...

That being said, how many would be willing to travel to something like this?

What we could cover:
Self-aid buddy care (first aid for trauma type injuries for you or others)
Evasion basics (how to move without detection)
Survival (edible plants, fire making, water survival, winter survival, insect/reptile bite, sting treatment/edibility)
Water sterilization techniques
Firearm tactics, shooting techniques, small unit tactics...
Etc...

Just trying to see if something like this would be worth conducting?


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Smokin04, it sounds really great. So long as it doesn't conflict with the Gathering at Beach Kowboy's, I'd love to attend. And yes, for this I'd have to save. Let's get the 2015 Gathering plans and dates started. And your NC gathering started as well. As you say, I'd love to network more, learn all that you listed (I'm a gun dummy :sad: I'd really like to try my hand at all of those activities, with guidance from experts. 

Count me in. We can be serious (Mostly) during the day and relax and tell tall tales in the evenings. There is something to be said for sitting around a smoky fire, drinking beer which Sasquatch couldn't find, and just swappin' yarns.

Deebo, thanks for making the effort to get to Beavers Bend. I enjoyed you and Mrs Deebo so much. You are one funny guy. It was great to put a face/shoes to a name.  I hope you guys can make the 2015 Gathering.

So how 'bout it, BK? Ready to talk dates yet? I'm excited and eager to get started! I hope you father is ok. I am just getting back into the forum on a more regular basis, so don't know what's going on. I'll explore the forums in a minute. I'll say prayers for your Dad, BK. It sounds like you're really busy with traveling, your Dad, your business, etc. I'm eager to hear the 2015 plans, but know you have other priorities right now. Wiggle your toes in the beach sand for me.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Roger that...


----------

